# Memorial Day



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I would like to take this time to thank each and every member of our Armed forces Be they American, British, Canadian or any other country that fights for freedom for all.people..

~Thank You and God Bless~


Mcpl. David Scott RCA RET.


----------

